# hp battery 601



## neilfurlonger (Oct 26, 2010)

Please help!

My HP laptop is telling me that there is a problem with my 601 battery?

From what I can gather this is the primary battery? What is the primary battery? Is this the battery that I can eject at the base of my laptop?:4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

neilfurlonger said:


> Please help!
> 
> My HP laptop is telling me that there is a problem with my 601 battery?
> 
> From what I can gather this is the primary battery? What is the primary battery? Is this the battery that I can eject at the base of my laptop?:4-dontkno




The primary battery is your CMOS Battery (Internal):
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01443470#N132


> •If Primary (*internal*) Battery (601) appears in the alert message, it means the measured storage capacity of the primary (internal) battery is less than 25% of the original storage capacity. The number “601” denotes the associated error code that is recorded in the system log.


An error code of 602 would be the external battery (the one on the bottom of the laptop that you can eject).

What is the make and model of this laptop?


----------



## lemsip_max (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi hope I'm not hijacking or being necromantic but I have the same problem i.e. error 601 internal battery low. I am running an HP G61-401SA. 

Could the internal battery seriously affect performance? I've been having performance issues for some time (see other thread*)

*
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-during-video-display-610211.html#post3498085


----------

